# Fredrik Thordendal/Meshuggah Solo sound?



## DaethedralXiphos7FX

Hey, was wondering if anyone can help pick out some sound and guitar effects for me? I'm basically trying to figure out what effects I can use to obtain the solo tone Fredrik Thordendal is getting with his guitar. I know it gets pretty jazzy, so if anyone could help me out it would be awesome. I'm writing a tribute to Meshuggah and trying to start a metal/jazz fusion jam band. Some Meshuggah examples are the solo sections from; Acrid Placidity, Closed Eye Visuals, Straws Pulled at Random, Entrapment, Bleed, Dancers to A Discordant System. Some Fredrik Thordendal examples are solos from; Z1 - Recticuli, Secrets of the Unknown, 33 demo.

Again if anyone can help me achieve those effects than that would be badass!


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Fredrik uses a lot of Legato and Tapping, he also has a special little box called the '33' breath controller which makes his guitar sound like a Saxophone at times and it also has some other little effects too, he also has an Axe-FX ultra to get his tone as well as a multi FX processor but I can't remember the name of it.

This guy on youtube built a '33' breath controller himself.


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX

Ya I get all that. I guess what im trying to say is that; how can I go about mimicking his solo tone that he is getting. A similar sound to Allan Holdsworth I know that can do it. If I were to pick up a couple effects pedals, what should I use to create that distinct sound? Chorus, delay, reverb, pitch shift? That's what im curious about.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Echo and chorus should be able to do it, but his tone doesn't sound that chorus-y. It's like the effect is on, but it doesn't modulate, if that makes any sense, like the depth or speed is on 0. Not sure how i'd replicate it. A really short echo/delay would get the effect though, almost like a short slapback type thing. His solo sound is usually pretty dry, yet roomy. Not a whole lot of long delays.


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX

That's what im looking for. Ill try it out this weekend and see if I can get some results.


----------

